# What is a good glassware setup?



## Frankk12 (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi Folks
Thanks for those links
I went to google and typed this
REACTOR FOR REFINING GOLD

There were plenty of results
Here is one of them

http://www.tradeindia.com/Seller-1370877-1452928-748-TL/Machinery/VENUS-ASSAYING-METALS-TRADING-PVT-LTD-.html

The thing is I would like to know where I can buy one of those aluminum jackets and an automatic stirrer
Thanks


----------



## 4metals (Aug 15, 2009)

Ace glass in New Jersey sells glass-plant components which will include stirrers and heating mantles, the mantles are usually made by GlasCol


----------



## Lou (Aug 15, 2009)

That'll be a bit expensive. Chemglass is cheaper than Ace (and in my opinion, of better quality and service).


Best bet is trying to find surplus pharmaceutical equipment.


----------



## Refiner232121 (Aug 15, 2009)

Hello people
Those links are very good.
I found this that I like

I will ask the company for details
http://www.chemglass.com/product_view.asp?pnr=CLS-1414


http://www.aceglass.com/results.php
http://img197.imageshack.us/img197/7923/96051tn.jpg
9605 INSTATHERM BEAKER, Griffin Low Form


----------



## Refiner232121 (Aug 15, 2009)

Hello Friends!
http://img268.imageshack.us/i/reactor.jpg/
Question 1. How does the center Internal Stirring Assembly spin
http://www.chemglass.com/product_view.asp?pnr=CLS-1414



Question 2. Where I made the black mark 
I am guessing that's where the fume goes out into the scrubber




Question 3. Is it necessary to have a condenser 
When it drips from where I wrote 1 
Do I save the acid and use it for another time 
How do I do that


Question 4. Where I have written 2 
What is that


Question 5. Which condenser should I choose
http://www.chemglass.com/search_category.asp?category=C08&subcategory=(All)

Thanks for your help


----------



## lazersteve (Aug 15, 2009)

The flasks in the link are culture flasks. They are most likely not going to hold up to the abuses of aqua regia in the long run.

The caps are polypropylene which are not really that acid/fume resistant. You want glass or Teflon stoppers all the way.

The stirrer is magnetic and turns via a stir plate in the culture flask you linked to. This is yet another drawback as the heavy metal scrap will stall the magnetic stirring bar. You want mechanical stirring for PM scrap digestion, not magnetic. Personally, I've never used a stirrer for my reaction, but I process smaller lots (<= 1000 grams) of scrap in a single run.

Overall the flasks are light duty culture flask for organic reactions.

The condenser goes in one of the outlets on the kettle lid. You should be looking at kettles and mantles for large scale PM digestion. The gases from the condenser drip back into the reaction flask after they combine with water vapor.

Steve


----------



## 4metals (Aug 15, 2009)

The fume usually goes through the condenser and into the fume scrubber. Why aren't you looking into standard spherical flasks? They're cheaper and more versatile. Why do you feel the need to have a stirrer? If you are following the recommendations on this forum the alloy you put in the reactor will be attacked completely by the acid leaving either silver chloride if it's aqua regia or gold if it's inquarted alloy and you're using nitric. 

If you alloy it correctly you don't need a stirrer, the acid will do its job without it, and if you don't alloy correctly all of the stirring in the world won't help. 

There are valid reasons for stirring some refining reactions, like reducing ammoniumchloroplatinate slurries with hydrazine, but for starting out in refining a stirrer isn't needed. 

BTW if you use spherical reactors with interchangeable heads there is a mixer setup which can be added when you get to that stage. 

Finally, how did this get into a silver post?


----------



## lazersteve (Aug 15, 2009)

I relocated the question to a new thread.

Steve


----------



## golddie (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi Steve
I was following that thread and I said what happened where did everything go.
But you did very well because we have so many threads so mixed up it is really a big task to find anything
Thanks


----------



## Refiner232121 (Aug 17, 2009)

I have started to inquire about a

1) vessel
2) Aluminum jacket
3) condenser
4) Head of the reactor

These are the companies 
http://www.glasscolabware.com/Industrial-Products/PTFELine-Products.htm
http://www.corning.com/about_us/contactus.aspx
http://www.qglass.com/
http://pegasus-glass.com/
http://www.aceglass.com/
http://www.chemglass.com/


When I start getting quotations I will post them here with the pictures


----------

